# Suche member - Dringend!



## BigD2 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo.

ich suche noch member für meine Gilde "Dreadnight" auf Destromath. 

Bitte meldet euch bei mir. Bitte keine Twinks.

mfg BigD2


----------



## SonGokuKid (17. Juni 2007)

BigD2 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich suche noch member für meine Gilde "Dreadnight" auf Destromath.
> 
> ...



^^Da fehlt aber was. Horde oder Allianz?
Und ich weis nicht ob dann wer bock zum transfern hat oder neu hochleveln.


----------



## Mardras (17. Juni 2007)

falsches Forum?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> ^^Da fehlt aber was. Horde oder Allianz?


Ein allseits beliebter Spruch: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (17. Juni 2007)

Verschieb oder close...........du bist hier im falschen Forum, hier geht es ums allgemeine WoW und nicht spezifisch auf Klassen oder Realms...............................................es gibt ein Forum mit dem Namen "Gilde" schreibe doch da mal rein!


----------



## SonGokuKid (18. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ein allseits beliebter Spruch: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, Oh geowned. Ich kann halt keine kleinen Bunten Bildchen lesen :-)


----------



## Mardras (18. Juni 2007)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> Oh, Oh geowned. Ich kann halt keine kleinen Bunten Bildchen lesen :-)



Tja, manche haben aber auch die nervigen Signaturen ausgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (18. Juni 2007)

*Threadtitel anpass und verschieb*

Gruß
Mel


----------

